# Locust bowl; sold lathe



## pgwisn (Oct 31, 2014)

Took a locust blank I had and turned a bowl yesterday; put some pics up on Facebook and found a new home for my old lathe. Proceeds will go to an upgrade once my shop is completed.


----------



## Rogerdodge (Apr 24, 2014)

Nice work , Pat .


Rog


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Really nice looking bowl Pat. What did you finish it with? Sounds like you are going to get a new lathe sometime here in the future?


----------



## pgwisn (Oct 31, 2014)

Bernie,
I finished that one with clear Minwax. I also use beeswax or Behlens Salad Bowl finish depending on how the bowl is to be used. I have another older lathe to sell, and once my shop is completed my 'reward' is a nice lathe. I am working out an agreement to purchase the contents of an older friend's shop, which includes an old Delta lath, which looks closest to a Model 1460. It has issues with the head bearings, but I am sure it can be rebuilt.


----------



## pgwisn (Oct 31, 2014)

Roger and Bernie,
Thanks for the compliments. Sorry... my manners were showing (not!).

A young commercial tree climber purchased my lathe. I took a couple walnut blanks, on one I penciled on it how to find center and marked it for the bandsaw, and the other I prepared and mounted on a faceplate. Gave him his first lesson and a free pair of safety glasses...


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Very nice Pat.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Nice work Pat . I think bowls are really neat for some reason . Maybe I have to add a lathe to my shop someday


----------



## pgwisn (Oct 31, 2014)

Rick,
When I was young there was a discussion in school of our potential, what resided within us which might be developed if we diligently applied ourselves to our studies. The 'image' the teacher used to give us a sense of the possibilities hidden in each of us was illustrated by a story about Michelangelo laying atop his scaffolding looking up at the ceiling of the Sistine Chapel, blank, but full of any number of possible scenes, and then to show us that we could accomplish many things she said in every block of marble is already a Pietà, waiting for the sculptor to uncover it.

Well, perhaps I wasn't the best student, still struggle with my maths, but every chunk of wood holds within it a "Pietà of a Bowl" awaiting the revealing touch of the woodturner.

I really enjoy the discovery, the opening up of the possibilities within each piece of wood... and the art world is a better place since I left the painting and stone sculpturing to the likes of Michelangelo!

Cheers,


----------



## Knothead47 (Feb 10, 2010)

Nice bowl and finish. The groove breaks up the surface to give a finished look. My father and uncle used locust for fence posts on their farm. Wonder how many bowls they could have made?


----------

